# LiteTouch 2000 system



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Have you tried just swapping the modules?

It has been about 12 years since I worked on one of these... Strangely enough it was a church... almost like you are describing to a T....


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

You can find some stuff and some good information here: https://www.kyleswitchplates.com/litetouch-replacement-upgrade-options/
http://sav-

This one is from Savant
documentation.s3.amazonaws.com/Internal%20Documentation/LiteTouch%20and%20Savant%20Lighting/Troubleshooting%20Manual.pdf


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Sorry... That didn't work...

http://sav-documentation.s3.amazona...nd Savant Lighting/Troubleshooting Manual.pdf


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Re-upload the program to the controller. It's is corrupted. You'll need an old XP laptop to run the software, if I remember rightly. If the building owners don't have the original program, um.... well, you're about to learn how to program one from scratch. Hopefully it's just the sanctuary and not the whole building it controls.


----------



## ggratecc (Mar 25, 2008)

Switched said:


> Have you tried just swapping the modules?
> 
> It has been about 12 years since I worked on one of these... Strangely enough it was a church... almost like you are describing to a T....


 If I swapping this module with another one, how do I test it? Do I use the manual toggle switches in the upper left hand corner of the module? Do I use the keypad?
thanks


----------



## ggratecc (Mar 25, 2008)

Switched said:


> Sorry... That didn't work...
> 
> http://sav-documentation.s3.amazona...nd Savant Lighting/Troubleshooting Manual.pdf


 thanks for this Switched, I did find this pdf earlier in one of my searches.
Seems this manual is for a later version of what I have, but has a troubleshooting section!


----------



## ggratecc (Mar 25, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> Re-upload the program to the controller. It's is corrupted. You'll need an old XP laptop to run the software, if I remember rightly. If the building owners don't have the original program, um.... well, you're about to learn how to program one from scratch. Hopefully it's just the sanctuary and not the whole building it controls.


It never occurred to me the program is corrupt, the keypads all seem to work correctly including their led indications.
I met the guy who has the program on site, he is the audio/video expert.

The liteTouch controls about 80% of the building.
Another fact, the "flashing" circuit actually has 7 bulbs on it and are directed at the altar area.

I'd like to troubleshoot initially from an electrical power perspective. 
I think I will open the CBs in the panel , one at a time, and figure out which dimmer module controls it. Then I may put the circuit directly across the line 120v from it's cb.
Luckily, there is no immediate problem and the system is useable, therefore I'm taking my time.
thanks


----------



## ggratecc (Mar 25, 2008)

I just discovered an interesting warning that is printed on the Quad control module I found for sale:
*"WHEN DRIVING TRANSFORMER COUPLED*
*LOADS, THE ACTUALLOAD WATTAGE MUST*
*BE AT LEAST 60% OF THE TRANSFORMERS V/A*
*RATING OR TRANSFORMER HUM, FLASHING*
*AND/OR DAMAGE MAY OCCUR."*


I am having the "flashing" symptom, so I am now thinking that during the customer's last bulb changing they may have swapped out 50W MR16 halogens for LED equivalents. Also they may have put lower wattage PAR56 bulbs in. There are many light circuits/fixtures with LV magnetic transformers in the ceiling. Also, I recently found some LV MR16 bulb circuits were flashing occasionally.
what do you think? do a relamping first?
thanks,


----------



## ggratecc (Mar 25, 2008)

Here are some more specifics of this system..
Ceiling diagram:
https://ggratecc.neocities.org/Electrical/Lighting/IMG_3981_circuits.jpg
https://ggratecc.neocities.org/Electrical/Lighting/IMG_3976LiteTouch2000.JPG
https://ggratecc.neocities.org/Electrical/Lighting/IMG_3998Keypad.JPG
https://ggratecc.neocities.org/Electrical/Lighting/IMG_4008Lamps.JPG

As an update, owner is not ameanable to relamping dead fixtures due to cost.
Wednesday I will proceed with troubleshooting/isolating individual module outputs , starting with ckt 120 of the ceiling drawing (flashing problem).


----------



## ggratecc (Mar 25, 2008)

Switched said:


> Have you tried just swapping the modules?
> 
> It has been about 12 years since I worked on one of these... Strangely enough it was a church... almost like you are describing to a T....


OK, today I did the troubleshooting from the control module (CM) enclosures. 
All the strings of lights have 3-digit circuit numbers, so I isolated the strings that were flashing and isolated some others that were on magnet transformers.

Bottom Line, I determined that Enclosure A, CM - #1 was bad. Once I pulled all the output wires off the CM , the bulb flashing symptom went away!

The other reason I suspect the module is bad :
1) when it's six outputs are turned on by keypad #9, the module humms terribly and 
2) also it's tiny red led indicators (on left side LV) all flash at the same time. This is the only CM that is always flashing it's LV leds.

This CM seems to be an original 1992 module, so I will just buy one on ebay, it's a model 08-2100-01.


----------



## ggratecc (Mar 25, 2008)

OK, I received the control module from an eBay seller and installed it.
Pretty easy, just set the dials to the former address setting.
BTW, I tested all of the 6 circuits of this module across the line to ensure there were no shorts.
Everything works fine except, I found the first output terminal would never come up to 120v (only 85v) and was causing it's circuit to hum and bulbs not on.
I had to gang that circuit onto another output lower down on the module.

I need to buy another module and replace it again to get all six outputs working. Other than that, job done, no flashing lamps.

Greg


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

And what did we learn from all this? Steadfast determination leads to success in endeavor's . And church leaders are notoriously cheapskate. (however the parson will be driving a nice shiny new Mercedes or BMW. )


----------



## ggratecc (Mar 25, 2008)

*another question*

Does anyone know if a 
LiteTouch/Savant 08-2108-01 module 
can replace my existing
08-2100-01 module?

Seems the main difference is the 2108 has 8 outputs, whereas the 
2100 only has 6, and is generally older.


----------



## LeeEady (Dec 7, 2020)

hello I have hit the PACK MEMORY on the lite touch 2000 trying to clear up some free memory but it seems its not giving me much ... am i doing it right? or is there another step i should do to free up the old memory..


----------



## NelsonB (3 mo ago)

ggratecc said:


> It never occurred to me the program is corrupt, the keypads all seem to work correctly including their led indications. I met the guy who has the program on site, he is the audio/video expert. The liteTouch controls about 80% of the building. Another fact, the "flashing" circuit actually has 7 bulbs on it and are directed at the altar area. I'd like to troubleshoot initially from an electrical power perspective. I think I will open the CBs in the panel , one at a time, and figure out which dimmer module controls it. Then I may put the circuit directly across the line 120v from it's cb. Luckily, there is no immediate problem and the system is useable, therefore I'm taking my time. thanks


 Sounds like the circuit is overloaded , remove part of the load , like the seven lamps that are on circuit , It should fix problem. Nelson B. Master Electrician


----------



## ggratecc (Mar 25, 2008)

NelsonB said:


> Sounds like the circuit is overloaded , remove part of the load , like the seven lamps that are on circuit , It should fix problem. Nelson B. Master Electrician


Hi, this problem was resolved by purchasing a "used" litetouch module from someone in Florida and replacing in our system. It was never overloaded but was close to 12 amps. thanks.


----------

